
How to Give a Perfectly Adequate Conference Talk - ben336
https://benmccormick.org/2017/10/29/adequate-talks/
======
samuel88
Those are amazing tips for giving a conference talk! I've been currently
organizing a conference. I'm looking for an unusual conference venue that is
different from a normal business / corporate hotel. Something that offers 4*
accommodation and facilities for around 130 people, but has lots of natural
light in the meeting rooms. I found a website that helps me to narrow down my
options [http://findmeaconference.com/](http://findmeaconference.com/)

